
People will look at art solely through the lens of value - seeing
http://www.bloomberg.com/professional/blog/this-app-will-change-the-way-you-buy-art/
======
xiaopingguo
"Value" hides a lot of meanings. The quote seems to imply monetary value,
whereas there can also be aesthetic value, emotional value, value due to
fame/popularity and more. Seems unlikely that an app would strip out all the
rest for merely highlighting the first.

